# The girl and her dog?



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

So i was reading the Daemons codex and there was a little box about the labyrinth of Tzeentch and they said that the only people to ever make it through were a girl and her dog. Me and my friend were wondering if this is referencing anything or is just a piece of weird GW fluff.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

It might just be me, but I think it might very well be a reference to the Wizard of Oz. I haven't actually watched that movie in forever, but it was weird enough that I could see 40k breaking the fourth wall on it with Tzneetch and all.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah Wizard of Oz occured to me as I nwas reading it, it would go along with the irony. But for all we know, it may just be some of GW's retard fluff


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Xela said:


> So i was reading the Daemons codex and there was a little box about the labyrinth of Tzeentch and they said that the only people to ever make it through were a girl and her dog. Me and my friend were wondering if this is referencing anything or is just a piece of weird GW fluff.


Wait, how did a (presumably) human girl and her dog even get to Tzeentch's labyrinth. Isn't it in the warp?


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Nave Senrag said:


> Wait, how did a (presumably) human girl and her dog even get to Tzeentch's labyrinth. Isn't it in the warp?


That's where GW takes a sledgehammer to said wall- the tornado might have been some sort of bite sized warpstorm or something. I dunno, it's all very goofy :laugh:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It was actually just a little girl names Alice. She called it wonderland. She was guided into the rabbit hole(warp rift) by the white rabbit( lord of change) where she met the hatter(tzeentch). From there it was just a game orchestrated by tzeentch. No one had ever made it through, that had to change.

Would have been much better if it were true. Lol


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

.... well at least... it looked like a little girl and her dog. 


It was just little Cletus... she just wanted to tell Tzeentch the truth behind child labor laws.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> .... well at least... it looked like a little girl and her dog.
> 
> 
> It was just little Cletus... she just wanted to tell Tzeentch the truth behind child labor laws.


Haven't seen that in a long time.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

It is entirely possible for two simple reasons, it's the Warp, the crazy realm of Chaos where pretty much anything and everything could possibly happen. Secondly, this is Tzeentch we're talking about, the God with schemes that are so utterly beyond us that we can't even hope to understand it. Who knows why or how she ended up there? Who knows if it even really happened or if was just another of Tzeentch's complex plots that we can't even hope to begin to fathom?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't think that they made it to the center of the maze. If you think about it, Tzeentch is the wizard and NOBODY SEES TEH WIZARD!!!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

It should be noted that the wording is: _"*Clad* in the guise of a young girl with a little black dog."_ So that doesn't necessary mean it actually was a young mortal girl. It may well have been a daemon.

It may be a reference to Oz, it may just be a random bit of lore GW threw in for the Craic. Or it may be Tzeentch tricking his own guardian for the sake of change, who knows.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Tzeetch being a dick as usual...


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Understanding Tzneetch fluff is like trying to find out how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop- the world may never know. Just a coincidence that it was Mr.Owl? I think not.


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

Well the first thing that popped into my twisted mind was a gender change in reference to A Boy and His Dog (fallout anyone), but Wizard of Oz makes a lot more sense lol....


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

why take it serousy? GM has a sense of humer like any one else. it likely just a back handed joke. 
ha ha, we are all amused.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I don't think that they made it to the center of the maze. If you think about it, Tzeentch is the wizard and NOBODY SEES TEH WIZARD!!!


either that or someone at GW has been smoking something entirely illegle and had some wierd hallucination about having dorothy and toto really being the greatest joke in Tzeentch's arsenal of wierd and wonderful and downright insane.....k:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

It was Corax and Leman Russ. 

Simple, all Corax has to do is put on a girly voice and a wig and Russ just had to get on all fours and bark once in a while. The Guardian of the Maze has no eyes, so the deception was simple. :laugh:


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Tzeentch is a pedophile (and a dog lover to boot!). I knew it.


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

I was goin with Wizard of Oz, but it is tzeentch lol


----------



## Ardias26 (Sep 26, 2008)

It might be a pre reference to the changeling that is mention a bit later in the codex. I can definately see the changeling pulling a trick like that and since he is a tzeentch daemon anyway, he would probably have known the riddles answers easily.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Ardias26 said:


> and since he is a tzeentch daemon anyway, he would probably have known the riddles answers easily.


Tzeentchian daemons are the ones who Tzeentch would be most anxious to keep secrets/knowledge from. Outwitting the guardian and passing through the nine gates results in the aquisition of _"infinite knowledge"_. That's the kind of thing Tzeentch doesn't want his daemons possessing. Unless of course at some point in his eternal scheming he wishes to contain and reduce his own power and influence.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Unless of course at some point in his eternal scheming he wishes to contain and reduce his own power and influence.


"Hmmm... I feel like I'm *too* powerful... it really isn't fair to the rest of the galaxy, is it? I should be polite and gimp myself. It's the right thing to do!"

Yep, only Tzeentch would say that :biggrin:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> "Hmmm... I feel like I'm too powerful... it really isn't fair to the rest of the galaxy, is it? I should be polite and gimp myself. It's the right thing to do!"
> 
> Yep, only Tzeentch would say that


Well, the schemes of Tzeentch are too baffleing for mere mortal minds to understand. he would only do such a thing in the interests of gaining advantage in the great game, so he may reduce his power to trick the other gods into doing something which results in him getting alot more power...etc etc


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Well, the schemes of Tzeentch are too baffleing for mere mortal minds to understand. he would only do such a thing in the interests of gaining advantage in the great game, so he may reduce his power to trick the other gods into doing something which results in him getting alot more power...etc etc


Not necessarily. He would potentially disadvantage himself simply for the sake of change; to avoid stagnation. Tzeentch is his own greatest enemy.


----------



## Scholtae (Aug 16, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Not necessarily. He would potentially disadvantage himself simply for the sake of change; to avoid stagnation. Tzeentch is his own greatest enemy.


Chaos realy is it's own worst enemy bieng the embodyment of perpetual change. The whole point of the great game is that nobody wins it's just endless eternal flux and power bokering.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

either that or he simply got fed up with the wizard of oz reruns and decided to put his own spin on it.....only it won't be follow the yellow brick road, be more like, follow the multi-coloured mind bending, nonsecial road that leads to the start but not where you started from..and not in the place that you started from...this is not Kansas anymore dorothy...or it might be


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

A psychadelic trip more like it.

<------------------------------------- Now stare into my picture and get dizzy!!! xD


----------



## warman45 (Feb 27, 2011)

DAMNIT! THE COLORS! 
only Dorthy can escape that!


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

not unless he wants her too


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> A psychadelic trip more like it.
> 
> <------------------------------------- Now stare into my picture and get dizzy!!! xD


Looking at that while listening to The Residents= Welcome to Hell


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

1: Tzeentch gets bored.

2: Tzeentch disguises himself.

3: Tzeentch outwits his own guardian for laughs. 

4: Tzeentch berates guardian for failing. 

5: ???

6: Profit?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Or it actually was a little girl and her dog and tzeentch simply lead her through to change the fact no one have ever made it through.


----------



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

Guys, guys... It's just filler fluff.

It serves no other purpose than to show that the impossible can be made possible by the impossible. I wonder if that little 'girl' has anything to do with Supreme Grandmaster Draigo???


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Its Draigo's Daughter. There now he has a reason to be th ultimate badass that matt ward is apperently making him.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Fookin' Matt ward.

But no, seriously, it really is just filler fluff as the cyborg deer put it. Nothing will ever actually come of it unless some unholy crossover was devised in the bowels of GW's marketing department.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeha when they decide to release a new inquisition army comprised of lil kids and there pet dogs. Im sure matt ward will jump on that boat any given day. I bet he reads these forums just to see how pissed people get when he screws up fluff


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Personally, I've come to believe that Matt Ward is an agent of Tzeentch, sent to screw up the fluff for some horrible, twisted reason that we cannot hope to fathom.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I like to think that Slaanesh dressed up in a wig and a pretty dress, somehow tricked Khorne into a puppy costume, and snuck into Tzeench's maze just for shits and grins.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, when I saw this I immediately thought Wizard of Oz.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Speaking of the The Game. I would think its a chess variant with 4 players and the only rule is that you cant move your pieces, meaning no check mate.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> Speaking of the The Game. I would think its a chess variant with 4 players and the only rule is that you cant move your pieces, meaning no check mate.


That would be quite frustrating no wonder there always angry gods.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Creed would find a way to win.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Maybe its like battleship but no one ever scores a hit


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Or a staring contest where nobody of the Gods can laugh?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

The Song that Never Ends


----------

